# Basic Train Engineer Problems, repair or replacement suggestions?



## stevil (Jan 2, 2009)

I run an aristocraft christmas train each year around the tree - it was a basic box set that I purchased and have incrementally expanded it with a few extra cars and this year a Dallee sound board. I've controlled it with an ART-5480 Basic Train-Engineer. Yesterday it was working... today it is not. Everything powers on, the power transformer and the remote control light up when I push buttons. I've replaced the r/c batteries, cleaned the track and wheels, but nothing is working. The only indication I have of anything besides the lights is a small click when I unplug the transformer and plug it back in. 

Any troubleshooting suggestions?
Any replacement suggestions? 


Thanks!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the max amperage rating of the Basic TE? 


Do you have a voltmeter? I'd disconnect the wires to the track and check that you are getting output from the basic TE.
If you have power to the track, are the locomotive wheels clean? 
Can you remove the Dalee sound card? Perhaps that is causing an overload somehow.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried directly wiring from the pack to the track, if it runs - its the BTE thats not functioning. If it doesnt run then its not the BTE but the pack thats maybe not working. Of course it could be the engine motor itself, have you tried using a different engine on the track?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't recall the Aristo PC terms but try re-linking the equipment with the button located in the TE track module. Info is available at Aristo's site, but there are several iterations and you must follow the version/model specific instructions respectively. 

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo orange colored Basic TE does not have linking. 

It is a crystal controlled single frequency matched pair transmitter and receiver. 

Numbers on the stickers are for the 27.xxx citizens band frequencies. My sticker is 045 and that means the crystal is 27.045 megahertz. 

To change frequencies, you must change crystals in the transmitter and receiver. 

Practical range is 30 feet, and output is pulsed with a 3 amp max rating. 

Aristo site does have the manual on this unit the last time I looked.


----------

